
Share of young adults living with parents higher now than Great Depression - sharkweek
https://www.mercurynews.com/2020/09/09/coronavirus-share-of-young-adults-living-with-parents-higher-now-than-great-depression-pew-poll-finds/
======
onecommentman
The sq ft per person in the average US home during the Depression was about
200 to 250. The sq ft per person in the average US home in the 2010s was about
1000. Wake me when the sq ft per person returns to the 250 level. Most
comparisons between the Great Depression and today are deeply flawed in one
way or another.

Source: [https://247wallst.com/special-report/2016/05/25/the-size-
of-...](https://247wallst.com/special-report/2016/05/25/the-size-of-a-home-
the-year-you-were-born/11/)

